# ATTENZIONE: aggiornamento profili

## .:chrome:.

Buongiorno a tutti. È passata un po' in sordina una notizia abbastanza importante e credo sia giusto aprire una piccola discussione in proposito.

Da un po' di tempo è in corso una ristrutturazione di portage, ed in particolare dei profili di sistema. Questi in particolare stanno vedendo una ridefinizione della politica di numerazione, che passa da 2008.x, 2007.x, ecc... ad una più esplicativa basata sul numero di versione. Inoltre sono stati apportati dei veri e propri cambiamenti strutturali ai profili (come conseguenza ovvia in  seguito agli aggiornamenti di versione).

Vi riporto a titolo esemplificativo un output di eselect profile list:

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [7]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [8]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [9]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/x86

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server
```

Come si può vedere si stanno gradualmente rimuovendo i vecchi profili per arrivare ai nuovi, nel formato [default|hardened|selinux]/linux/{ARCH}/{VERSIONE}[/{variante}].

Nelll'esempio, i profili nuovi sono i n. 5, 6, 7, 8, 9

È importante aggiornare ai nuovi profili per avere continuità di supporto da parte della distribuzione. I vecchi profili, man mano che vengono dismessi (man mano che spariscono da quell'elenco) non sono più supportati. A titolo esemplificativo, dai nuovi profili 10.0 è stato esplicitamente impostato USE="-berkdb", come i più attenti avranno già notato da tempo negli ebuild di mysql che da tempo annunciano berkdb appunto come deprecato ed in fase di rimozione.

Il mancato aggiornamento del profilo viene comunque segnalato da portage con un messaggio, ma è possibile che non tutti gli prestino la dovuta attenzione o che non ce comprendano l'importanza.

Ovviamente un aggiornamento del profilo comporta un aggiornamento di world: emerge -uDNatv @world

----------

## cloc3

bentornato.

ma ti pare il caso di uscirtene con queste nuove, proprio mentre annaspo con l'aggiornamento di libxcb?

una cosa è strana: sto cercando la notizia sulla pagina principale e non la trovo.

cosa hanno, paura, di subire un articolo su ossblog?

comunque grazie. e speriamo che questa sia una scusa per vedere aggiornata la sequenza degli sticki.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> bentornato

 grazie, ma in realtà ci sono (quasi) sempre stato, solo che il poco tempo mi costringe spesso a leggere e basta

 *Quote:*   

> una cosa è strana: sto cercando la notizia sulla pagina principale e non la trovo

 ma non è una gran notizia, in realtà, solo che ho pensato di spenderci 10 minuti, perché se fosse rimasta inosservata avrebbe potuto creare qualche rogna agli utenti. tutto qui

----------

## .:chrome:.

ERRATA CORRIGE

chiedo scusa, ho scritto una inesattezza nel primo post: non è vero che i nuovi profili 10.0 impostano USE="-berkdb", bensì USE="gdbm"; avevo confuso due eventi indipendenti. tuttavia la USE in oggetto causa alcuni problemi, e se posso dare un consiglio spassionato, suggerisco di disattivarla tramite make.conf.

vi è comunque la volontà di rimuovere il supporto berkdb in favore di gdbm, per cui forse conviene premunirsi. inoltre gdbm e berkdb manifestano a volte delle incompatibilità, per cui, essendo il primo ereditato per default dal profilo, se non ci sono particolari esigenze sarebbe bene preferirlo in vece di berkdb.

chiedo scusa per l'inesattezza

----------

## cloc3

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ma non è una gran notizia, in realtà

 

nel linguaggio di ossblog, sarebbe una nuova release...

----------

## Elbryan

+berkdb -gdbm e vivrete felici per sempre

----------

## mack1

Buona a sapersi  :Cool:  ... l'annuncio sulla ML degli sviluppatori:

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev-announce/msg_b735dca5b302c0230d39d628fc177981.xml

Ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Comunque a me è rimasta attiva anche berkdb, si trova nel file /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/make.defaults, quindi non mi risulta cambiato proprio nulla.

----------

## bandreabis

A me ha disabilitato la USE eds.

----------

## Kernel78

a me ha disabilitato qt3

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> a me ha disabilitato qt3

 

E sì, anche quello.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Buono a sapersi.

Un tempo i profili cambiavano con le release dei cd ufficiali. Ora che le release non ci sono più bisogna ricordarsi di guardare ogni tanto /usr/portage/profiles ...

----------

## djinnZ

od usare eselect news e badare ai warn di emerge (non ricordo più ma lo ho letto aggiornando).

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> od usare eselect news e badare ai warn di emerge (non ricordo più ma lo ho letto aggiornando).

 

io il modulo news non lo ho, ho solo news-tng e le uniche news che mi abbia mai segnalato sono

```
# eselect news-tng list

News items:

  [1]   2009-04-06  (read)    Migration to X.org Server 1.5

  [2]   2009-04-18  (read)    Generation 1 Java Setup Deprecated

  [3]   2009-07-02  (read)    kdeprefix and monolithic ebuilds issues

  [4]   2009-07-12  (read)    xorg-x11-7.4 and xorg-server-1.5 kernel support
```

sei sicuro di quello che dici ? (anche io mi sarei aspettato di trovare qualche indicazione qui ...)

----------

## djinnZ

non ricordo dove lo ho visto ma il messaggio di avviso c'era (considera che uso il profilo hardened ed emerge instabile però)

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non ricordo dove lo ho visto ma il messaggio di avviso c'era (considera che uso il profilo hardened ed emerge instabile però)

 

se ti viene in mente dove (o se riesci a ritrovarlo) me lo fai sapere ? è una delle cose su cui mi piacerebbe rimanere aggiornato ...

----------

## publiosulpicio

Su hardened a me è comparso appena ho dato emerge qualcosa. Il primo output (prima di "calcolo le dipendenze") è stato qualcosa di simile a "il tuo profilo non è più supportato, cambialo!"

Ricky

----------

## Kernel78

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Su hardened a me è comparso appena ho dato emerge qualcosa. Il primo output (prima di "calcolo le dipendenze") è stato qualcosa di simile a "il tuo profilo non è più supportato, cambialo!"
> 
> Ricky

 

una volta mi pare avesse detto anche a me che il profilo non era più supportato ma io vorrei essere aggiornato quando appaiono nuovi profili ...

mal che vada metto in cron, subito dopo il sync, un controllo per vedere se ci sono cambiamenti ai profili ma non mi dispiacerebbe una notifica ufficiale ...

----------

## djinnZ

in effetti almeno nelle news...

----------

## devilheart

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ERRATA CORRIGE
> 
> chiedo scusa, ho scritto una inesattezza nel primo post: non è vero che i nuovi profili 10.0 impostano USE="-berkdb", bensì USE="gdbm";

 all'atto pratico cosa comporta disabilitare berkdb globalmente?

----------

## Scen

FYI

Il manuale d'installazione di Gentoo è stato aggiornato per rispecchiare questa recente modifica:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2_sect2

 :Cool: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> od usare eselect news e badare ai warn di emerge (non ricordo più ma lo ho letto aggiornando).

 

caspita, stavolta me ne son accorto persino io, ehehe

son corso qui in cerca di notizie e sto imparando altre cosine nuove

pero' per alcune macchinine vecchie che ho sottomano mi conviene tornare a un profilo piu' vecchio e non aggiornarle neanche piu'

ad ogni modo vedo che alcuni pacchetti è meglio tirarli proprio via (proprio ora che stavo sistemando bene...)

via con le ricerche allora     :Very Happy: 

----------

## kimotori

Vi riporto a titolo esemplificativo un output di eselect profile list

 eselect profile list

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome *

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

```

Forse abbiamo da aggiornare alcune cose... Provvediamo!

----------

## ago

più che altro credo che il topic si riferisse al fatto che c'era in corso la rimozione di alcuni profili

----------

## Kernel78

 *kimotori wrote:*   

> Non vorrei fare il rompi

 

 *Quote:*   

> Vi riporto a titolo esemplificativo un output di eselect profile list

 

l'enfasi l'ho aggiunta io  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

Riprendo questo vecchio thread per segnalare l'aggiornamento dei profili hardened  :Wink: 

----------

